# File numbering?



## TCD photography (Oct 14, 2011)

Bit of a stupid question about Canon's file numbering system.  My camera - PowerShot SX20 - is set to continuously number the image files, but today at photo 9,951 it started numbering them IMG_0002, IMG_0003, etc.  :scratch:  Does Canon start over after ten thousand shots? My Kodak didn't/doesn't...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't have my manual handy. What does yours say?


----------



## 889Media (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha. Great answer from the Jeweler ^^ The manual is a good place to start!

Another thing is some good old logic. If you look at your file name, you see that it only have 4 digits in it - making it most likely to start over at 9999, don't you think?


----------



## dakkon76 (Oct 16, 2011)

Given the 4 places it uses for numbering, it would indeed have to start over after 9999.  My Canon digital rebel did.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 16, 2011)

Some cameras number their files different ways if the color space setting is changed


----------



## TCD photography (Oct 17, 2011)

Must have been the color space... thanks for the input


----------

